# Suche Symbol eines Lorbeerkranzes (Dingbat o.ä.)



## Eistee (10. April 2005)

Hi,
für eine Grafik suche ich ein Dingbat, in dem ein Lorbeerkranz vorkommt.
Mir reicht auch ein vektorisierter Lorbeerkranz.
Wichtig ist, nur, dass ich das symbol noch bieliebig einfärben und in der Größe anpassen kann, ohne dass die Qualität drunter leidet.
Wer kann mir da helfen?

edit:
Hat sich erledigt 
Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## bocadillochef (12. April 2005)

http://www.dafont.com 
 schau mal da nach, ob du unter den dingbats was findest.


----------

